# MacGillivray's Coffee Shop, Helensburgh



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We're a small coffee shop - slightly eccentric, definitely friendly and occasionally cranky! Closed on Sundays, we're rapidly approaching retirement.

More...


----------

